# "Dont get two females"?



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

Ive heard this time and time again. We have a female Aussie/Golden mix. We fostered and then adopted a 4month old Golden Retriever for her to play with. He's now a year old.

She gets super peeved at him from time to time, but hes always biting her leg and tail and trying to rough house when she wants to play with just myself and my wife.

You cant separate them without it being on their terms. They love each other too much. 

On to the female female question. We are looking at rescuing another puppy. Currently 8 weeks old. Does the two female "rule" still apply if theres another dog in the household? This would give us 2 females and a male. If we dont end up with the puppy, we could get an older dog as a foster... but just want clarification on multiple females.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I personally don't think gender makes a difference. Especially when the girls are spayed, I'd hate to have two girls in season at the same time. We got a male golden, a rescue mix and a female golden in that order. They're all young, under 4 years and less than 2 years apart total. The girls are the ones whom play together best. Every once in a while they'll play a little too rough, but that's it.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I agree, my brood consist of 2 female goldens and a male chihuahua rescue... do the 2 rescue kitties count? One golden is spayed and one is not, male is neutered.... it's required when you rescue. No issues at all.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

We've currently got two females and previously had a female GSD and Golden. Both situations worked/have worked out fine, but in both cases the dog's individual personalities meshed well.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Aussies play very differently than goldens. Aussies chase and chase. Goldens rough house and thump on each other and bite. Your older aussie mix has no idea what the younger golden is doing. They don't speak the same language. I would find your golden another retriever to play with.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

We've had 3 girls at a time in the past here. A golden, golden mix and a lab mix. They all got along wonderfully. Currently I have 2 males and a female. Those boys seem to get into a lot of mischief together...what one doesn't think of the other does.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't have a comment either way but what I do take away from this thread is that many of you seem to have 3 dogs as we now do. I guess there IS a precedent. lol


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm with everyone else - the individual dogs' personalities are more important than gender. We had a female labrador and a female golden retriever for several years, then added a male toy poodle to the mix. We now have only two males (the poodle and a golden retriever).

My labrador didn't like puppies, so it was a while before she warmed up to our new golden pup - I would say about four months before they became real friends. Once the puppy stuff was out of the way, we never had a single problem with them: they got along perfectly. They were both ok with the poodle when we got him.

The poodle was not ok with our male golden pup for quite a while - he was unpleasant and aggressive for several months. This is due more to his poodle "king of the world" personality than to anything else. We let them sort it out themselves, reinforcing the poodle's position of "top dog" while making sure the pup wasn't hurt. They're fine now (a year later) - sharing a cushion under my desk as I write this. It helped that the golden has a softer personality.

I personally wouldn't worry about having two females.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I grew up on a farm with quite a few sheep dogs - usually between four and eight, none desexed. Fights rarely happened. Occasionally, if two of the females were hormonal at the same time there'd be a bit of snarkiness, but that was it. (That holds true whatever the species. We had worse fights in boarding school!)
I wouldn't worry about having more than one female in the house at the same time.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

We've had two females, one male for about 12 years now in some type of configuration up until our Belle passed this June.

Bailey, Blossom, Belle
Bailey, Belle, Georgie 
Georgie, Belle, Gunner

We were originally thinking another female, but the rescue thought Fitzie would be a good fit so now we have 2 boys, 1 girl.

We've NEVER had an issue with our girls and I wouldn't hesitate to have 2 females again.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I have two females and one male. The male is the most trouble by far. The two girls are just fine together. They weren't at first. The older dog (the golden) sure seemed to yell a lot at the younger dog (lab mix) but they get along great now. The male is a min pin and he gets feisty and can get a little too excited in play sometimes but then he has to bear the wrath of the other two that are twice his size. So, I don't have any problem with my girls, most often, it's the boy.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I have 2 females (lab mix and chocolate lab) and my golden retriever is male. They all get along fine. Marilyn tends to want what Cindy has and that is mainly shoes. Cindy has to have a shoe in her mouth at all times. I have a bunch of old shoes that she can have and she doesn't bother my good shoes very often. Luckily Cindy is very easy going and if Marilyn takes away her shoe, she doesn't care 98% of the time. She has snarled at Marilyn a few times but not lately. Cindy is 13 and maybe she's at the age where it's not worth it. She'll just go find another shoe. Before I had Helo and Cindy we had another 2 female, 1 male pack of dogs. Marilyn ADORED Zoe and when Zoe went to live with my son, Marilyn was heartbroken and very depressed for about 6 months. The male at that time was my golden, Leo. (Yes, I am partial to male goldens. All 3 of my goldies have been male). Helo and Leo both loved everyone and all the dogs they lived with. I don't think there's any reason to avoid having 2 females.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

At one point I had 2 mails and 2 female. The females were spayed, one male neutered. No problem at all. One female and one male were liter mates and best friends, tho got along great with the other two. However, ProHeart6 killed the male liter mate (Hunter, my avatar) and his sister was grieving so much. Thankfully the adopted female was able to pull her out of her gunk and they became best friends and when cancer took Kaycee almost 5 years later, Honey was left alone (had lost the old male a year before) and it took a few months for her to come around. She was at least 13 when we lost her in Aug.. 2014.


----------

